# Pregnant Sleeper Gold Head Goby?



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,










I recently went to the fish store to buy a goby and found the only one there had a huge belly. It appeared as if it was pregnant and the salesperson at the LFS said the same. I took it home.

Does anyone know if these fish give birth to live offspring or if it will lay eggs in the tank to be eaten by my other fish? If they do lay eggs, do they need to be fertilized or something in order to hatch? If so, that won't happen because there isn't another sleeper gold head goby in the tank.

I would absolutely love for this fish to give birth and for at least some of the offspring to survive! Any information anyone has would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Any updates on your Goby? I hope you at least found out wether or not she was going to give borth or lay eggs.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

My guess is that it was just fat. Many gobies tend to be able to hold huge amounts of food in their bellies. I had an algae blenny that could swell up it's belly like a golf ball.


----------

